# tegu in the news



## chr0nus (May 10, 2010)

hi everyone, new to the site. dont have a tegu yet but have been planning on getting one for a while now, just waiting till i ETS from the army next year. anyway i was looking at my newspaper from back home in orlando and came across this article

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/os-tegu-ocala-national-forest-20100507,0,7327499.story" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/loc ... 7499.story</a><!-- m -->

thought it was funny that people get so worked up over 1 tegu in the area but then again its not funny cause its just gonna give people the wrong idea about them and want to ban them too. and its pretty crazy to compare them to the burms and cuban tree frogs in fl. i doubt their numbers are anywhere near those.


----------



## reptastic (May 10, 2010)

wow it never ends huh? i guess this one tegu is the cause of so much damage in florida, its crazy all those who commented on the story all wanted to push for getting all exotic pets banned, because of a few tegus, but yet have never owned or probly never even seen one before!


----------



## Jefroka (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like some jerk reporter just trying to get into the spotlight. That's not even the tegu that was apparently observed, how bogus is that!


...Jefroka


----------



## bubbategu2 (May 10, 2010)

Why, oh why would the news media/"experts" tell people to kill it if they see it? It's probably someones escaped pet!


----------



## preston897 (May 10, 2010)

they tried to make them sound so bad! how on earth would a few tegus tip the ecological balance? there are thousands of rats. plenty to go around. i know they say that those rats are food for snakes and raptors but both of them are in brazil and argentina as well. and they are all doing just fine there. i have learned in this hobby that people are afraid of what they dont know. i have seen people lose their fear of snakes just by being around mine


----------

